
How to Install Proxmox VE on a ZFS Raid Array - bjoko
https://dlford.io/install-proxmox-on-zfs-raid/
======
solarkraft
Thanks! I'm currently setting up a NAS and suspect that FreeNAS might not
entirely serve my use case. Proxmox seems like it might work better for me.

